# Microsoft VBScript runtime error '800a01a8'



## sindhudixit (Jan 23, 2008)

I am getting this error for the code beloow.Please help.

Hello World203364 
Microsoft VBScript runtime error '800a01a8'

Object required: ''

/sentrma1.asp, line 70


```
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Untitled Document</title>
</head>

<body>

<% 
Dim thedate,Email,Customer,Contact,Phone,Fax,Address,City,State,Zip,part1,qty1,invoice1,po1,date1,serial1,problem1,part2,qty2,invoice2,po2,date2,serial2,problem2
Dim part3,qty3,invoice3,po3,date3,serial3,problem3,part4,qty4,invoice4,po4,date4,serial4,problem4,terms,delivery,comments
Dim sConnString, conn, sSQL, stSQL
Dim MyNewRandomNum
Randomize
MyNewRandomNum = Int(Rnd * 10000000)+1

thedate=Request.form("thedate")
Email=Request.form("Email")
Customer=Request.form("Customer")
Contact=Request.form("Contact")
Phone=Request.form("Phone")
Fax=Request.form("Fax")
Address=Request.form("Address")
City=Request.form("City")
State=Request.form("State")
Zip=Request.form("Zip")
part1=Request.form("part1")
qty1=Request.form("qty1")
invoice1=Request.form("invoice1")
po1=Request.form("po1")
date1=Request.form("date1")
serial1=Request.form("serial1")
problem1=Request.form("problem1")
part2=Request.form("part2")
qty2=Request.form("qty2")
invoice2=Request.form("invoice2")
po2=Request.form("po2")
date2=Request.form("date2")
serial2=Request.form("serial2")
problem2=Request.form("problem2")
part3=Request.form("part3")
qty3=Request.form("qty3")
invoice3=Request.form("invoice3")
po3=Request.form("po3")
date3=Request.form("date3")
serial3=Request.form("serial3")
problem3=Request.form("problem3")
part4=Request.form("part4")
qty4=Request.form("qty4")
invoice4=Request.form("invoice4")
po4=Request.form("po4")
date4=Request.form("date4")
serial4=Request.form("serial4")
problem4=Request.form("problem4")
terms=Request.form("terms")
delivery=Request.form("delivery")
comments=Request.form("comments")
 response.write"Hello World"
 response.write MyNewRandomNum
 
sSQL = "INSERT into rmarequest (req_no, date, email, company, contact, phone, fax, address, city, state, zip, part1, qty1, inv1, po1, inv_date1, serial1, problem1, part2, qty2, inv2, po2, inv_date2, serial2, problem2, part3, qty3, inv3, po3, inv_date3, serial3, problem3, part4, qty4, inv4, po4, inv_date4,serial4, problem4, terms, delivery, comments) values('" & MyNewRandomNum & "', '" & thedate & "','" & Email & "','" & Customer & "','" & Contact & "','" & Phone & "', '" & Fax & "', '" & Address & "', '" & City & "', '" & State & "','" & Zip & "', '" & part1 & "', '" & qty1 & "', '" & invoice1 & "', '" & po1 & "', '" & date1 & "', '" & serial1 & "', '" & problem1 & "', '" & part2 & "', '" & qty2 & "', '" & invoice2 & "', '" & po2 & "', '" & date2 & "', '" & serial2 & "', '" & problem2 & "', '" & part3 & "', '" & qty3 & "', '" & invoice3 & "', '" & po3 & "', '" & date3 & "', '" & serial3 & "', '" & problem3 & "', '" & part4 & "', '" & qty4 & "', '" & invoice4 & "', '" & po4 & "', '" & date4 & "'"
sSQL =  sSQL & ",'"& serial4 & "', '" & problem4 & "', '" & terms & "', '" & delivery & "', '" & Comments & "')" 

Set conn = server.CreateObject("adodb.connection")
sConnString = "DRIVER=SQL Server;SERVER=[];UID=[]; PWD=[];APP=;DATABASE=[]" 
conn.Open sConnString
conn.execute(sSQL)
connection.Close
Set conn = Nothing

%>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I don't know where this specific error is coming from, but I can tell you that you will get lots of errors from this code. It is wide open for sql injection attacks.

Why are you using classic asp? Is this an update to a legacy system that you can't afford to update?


----------

